# L260 + L340



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Was re-scaping my aquarium, so I took this oppurtunity to take some pics of "the ever so hard to capture properly" plecos. L066s will have to wait for their photo-op.

L260 - Queenie

































L340 - Trooper


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice looking little guys. Didn't relize how small they were. Cute


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice little guys! I'm slowly beginning to understand why people adore plecos so much.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice male 260


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments 

conix67, ya I was not a fan of plecos neither until I saw a L128 in person, and ever since I have feel in love with them.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Cute little 260, hairy lil fella. My favorite plecs of all.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, I agree. The L260 is showing a very healthy dominate trait and has beautiful patterns. You should find him a mate.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Yeah, I agree. The L260 is showing a very healthy dominate trait and has beautiful patterns. You should find him a mate.


easier said then done......

been looking for one for a while. :/


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wanna send him over to stud?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Wanna send him over to stud?


not sure what you mean by stud.....lol....new to this


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

that has potential. Though not as easy as horses or dogs.


----------

